# Officer shoots self in elevator



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

"This is a highly trained professional police officer.."






This appeared on another website. The poster's subject title indicated that this is why he prefers settable safeties. I responded accordingly as follows;

"First off, what the hell was he doing? Why did he unholster his gun in the first place? And if he had a reason, a valid reason, to do this, why on earth did he do it with a bunch of stuff in his left hand and arm? And why would he do this with another person around? Just too many whys for this obviously careless individual.

"This is a highly trained professional police officer.." ??

I seriously doubt this statement. IF it is true, the department for which he works really needs to do some major housecleaning to their training programs. Nothing was done right in this video. And as for externally settable safeties... The best and most effective one you have is between your ears. That gun should have remained in its holster unless and until the "officer" had the moment and opportunity to remove it in complete safety, barring the need to use it."

Aside from what the poster may believe, which is certainly his right, what are your thoughts on this little elevator event?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

First when you carry a gun you do that after a while without paying any attention anymore. When the gun moves somehow during long sitting somewhere or other reasons you adjust it thereafter.
Second - who said that being a police officer or a soldier is a warranty for responsible behavior with a gun. I know from my time in the military a lot of guys that I would feel very uncomfortable with, when they would walk behind me having a gun (any gun that is).

Third I only carry guns that have a manual safety on it, because I carry always a round in the chamber. I know I am not modern but in my old stylish wold I know that things not can happen, things will happen sooner or later.
The same reason for me to drive a manual shift car and not an automatic. In the summer may no difference but in the winter with ice and snow all the difference in the world. 
For me, a EDC have to have a manual thump safety for safety reasons, if it will stick in my waistband holster. 

So - in my waistband sticks only a gun with a manual safety that can be easily handled with my thumb. I know I am old stylish and still used to think what I am doing. Nothing works in my world automatic not even my transmission on my car. Glock style safety are nice guns for the shooting range but for SD carry on my skin without any manual safety. No, - No thank you very much.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I couldn't agree more, SouthernBoy. To each their own regard the manual safties, but they are not necessary when you handle a gun properly. A Glock is perfectly safe to carry with a round in the chamber, IWB carry in a secure holster.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you heard some of the music they play in elevators? 

It can make a sane man consider suicide. Now, I don't know if that was his intent or not, but it does make one wonder. :watching:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Where's MY popcorn!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

He looked like Barney Fiefe trying to holster that weapon. I'm pretty sure he couldn't hear elevator music or anything else for a while after touching one off in an elevator. The suicide theory is doubtful because it was a bank shot. After 25 years he must be eligible to retire and he probably should.
GW


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> GCBHM
> To each their own regard the manual safties, but they are not necessary when you handle a gun properly. A Glock is perfectly safe to carry with a round in the chamber, IWB carry in a secure holster.


Well - You think a Glock safety is the same than a manual safety? If he would had used a gun with manual safety and had used it, he never would shoot him in the belly, that's for sure.

You mean manual safety is not necessary? Glock-style is cool I know.
But that explains me now why they don't produce fire extinguishers anymore.
All Appliances, furniture, entertainment systems and decorative items are made safe and fire resistant. Electrical systems are nowadays so safe to use, new breaker systems, they really don't need any fire extinguishers anymore. They even discuss to close some fire departments, because if someone handles the modern equipment right, there will be no fire anymore. Right?

Call me old stylish but I still have a fire extinguisher, one in the kitchen and one in the garage.
Therefore I have only a weapon on my skin that has a manual safety, so my gun goes not off only because somehow the trigger get touched.

I am just a little old stylish that's it.
:watching:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Well - You think a Glock safety is the same than a manual safety? If he would had used a gun with manual safety and had used it, he never would shoot him in the belly, that's for sure.
> 
> You mean manual safety is not necessary? Glock-style is cool I know.
> But that explains me now why they don't produce fire extinguishers anymore.
> ...


No, I don't think a Glock safety is the same as a manual safety. You don't know if he would have shot himself if he had used a gun with a manual safety anymore than you know what color my ballcap is right now. I didn't call you anything, you called yourself old style. I said to each his own. Honestly, I didn't address you at all. I really have no idea what you're saying to be honest, and frankly, I'm getting a little tired of your constant combative responses. Are you even able to respond to someone without insulting them?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay......so I went ahead and watched the video. Initially, I didn't. 

Without any audio, it leaves you to speculate as to whether the music was really all that bad or not.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It was definitely a careless way to handle your firearm. I hope he pulls through without any serious complications.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

*PT111Pro*
'First off, the Glock doesn't have 'a' safety, it has three of them; two internal and one external and none of them are settable but all work quite well. Second, the gun in this event appears to be an M&P Shield which is available with an externally settable safety, though we can't tell if this officer's had one. At any rate the way he was handling that pistol, it may have not made much if any difference whether or not it had an externally settable safety. I wouldn't trust him with his "professional" firearms knowledge an handling abilities (actually lack thereof).

Cars with manual transmissions? I have only owned one vehicle as my personal driving machine in my life with an automatic transmission. Minus that one, all of my driving machines have had manual transmissions. I venture to say I have taught well over 100 people how to properly operate a manual transmission system over the years.

*goldwing*
I would NOT have wanted to be in that elevator when that man's handgun discharged. Barring any possibility of wounds, my ears would not let me forget that any time soon.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> It was definitely a careless way to handle your firearm. I hope he pulls through without any serious complications.


You think he learned from this? Frankly, I wouldn't want him to be carrying a firearm in public again after seeing his very cavalier method of handling that gun.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would agree. It was an extremely reckless thing to do, especially with someone standing right next to him. Can you imagine had he shot her!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

The problem here was not with the pistol, but with its owner.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Several years ago, an Air Marshall left his carry piece in a stall in a men's room at Sky Harbor Airport in Phoenix, AZ.

Luckily, it was found, secured, and turned into authorities.

Supposedly, Air Marshalls are thought to be the cream of the crop. I know an Air Marshall. From what he says about others he works with, he would think otherwise.

My point to all of this: Even the _*"**best**"*_ has brain farts from time to time.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BigCityChief said:


> The problem here was not with the pistol, but with its owner.


Absolutely spot on correct.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Where the hell is Al Sharpton? This is really a black on black shooting here. The guy is reckless and a danger to anyone around him...what the heck was he doing unholstering that pistol anyway? Trying to impress that woman with the fact that he had a pistol on him?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The man was looking directly at the pistol when it discharged. Did he not see his finger on the trigger? When he first unholstered the gun he appeared to be checking the status of the safety (or possibly a loaded chamber indicator). Whatever he saw did not compute.
GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It wasn't his fault! The gun was a Taurus shake shooter.
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> The man was looking directly at the pistol when it discharged. Did he not see his finger on the trigger? When he first unholstered the gun he appeared to be checking the status of the safety (or possibly a loaded chamber indicator). Whatever he saw did not compute.
> GW


Maybe it's just me, but every firearm I've had in my possession and control, I knew if it was loaded or not. That includes ones I keep in bedside stands, desk drawers or else where.

If I'm carrying, whether or not my handgun has a safety or not, I know the status of the safety and if it's engaged or not. Not once have I had to pull back on a slide on a pistol, or swing a cylinder out on a revolver to see if it's loaded.

I'm not sure what the dufus in the elevator was actually doing with his pistol, but I've never removed mine in front of a stranger, or in a place that I would think of as inappropriate.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks to me like "Mr. Cool" was trying to impress the lady who shared the elevator with him. The good news is he suceeded beyond his wildest dreams; she'll most likely never forget him. The bad news, he took one in the gut trying to make an impression. 

That kind of reckless gun handling will get someone killed...... Highly trained professional ??? 

How bout total douche bag ?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Complacency, pure and simple. 

He was treating a loaded weapon like an extra set of car keys, and trying to do three or more things at once (balance a box in one hand, talk to another person, and move a loaded weapon from one spot to another). All these things take brain power; pilots call it "task saturation" when you try to focus on too many things at once, and from that, bad things can happen.

Handling a weapon demands respect for its power and lethality 24/7. This is a prime example of what can happen if you forget that, get complacent, and start treating it like a harmless everyday pocket item. If he'd done this while hiking in the wild, a mile or more from the trail head, while alone, he'd be dead right now. He STILL might die from any one of several nasty infections that a person can pick up while they're in the hospital, being treated for an invasive wound or surgical intervention.

Far better for all this to be avoided. Treat your gun with due respect, always.

/rant


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The "Broad Beam" in the elevator is his wife. Can you imagine the conversation that they are going to have?
GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

goldwing said:


> The "Broad Beam" in the elevator is his wife. Can you imagine the conversation that they are going to have?
> GW


Well, I'd imagine it's going to be loud, just to be heard over the ringing in their ears... :mrgreen:


----------

